# Reminder - Wide Face Is Not Ideal



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

Wide faces are NOT preferred IRL.
Instead longer, narrower faces with better contouring around the cheek and jaw area are seen as ideal.
The phenotype that matches this preference best is of course the North Atlantid.



taken from the thread : https://looksmax.org/threads/psl-de...g-with-your-compact-midface-wide-face.244017/


nice narrow, angular face :






retarded psl face :


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 14, 2021)

Wide face is a death sentence


----------



## Merćer (Mar 14, 2021)

Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 14, 2021)

over for o'pry then


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

narrow doesn't mean long horse face JFL


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals


Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




journals.sagepub.com





_"Men’s fWHR was positively associated with their perceived dominance, likelihood of being chosen for a second date, and attractiveness to women for short-term, but not long-term, relationships."_


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Keep coping
> View attachment 1040993





16tyo said:


> over for o'pry then


cope. o'pry doesn't have "wide" face.


----------



## patricknotstar (Mar 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Wide faces are NOT preferred IRL.
> Instead longer, narrower faces with better contouring around the cheek and jaw area are seen as ideal.
> The phenotype that matches this preference best is of course the North Atlantid.
> 
> ...


Wide face and short face are not the same thing


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> Wide face and short face are not the same thing


i haven't shorten that guy's face


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
> 
> 
> Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.
> ...


How do you measure fWHR? some people said i had good width but idk the actual ratio


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 14, 2021)

True. You can be still attractive if you Have decent Cheek bones, average jaw and good eyea area with decent nose and pretty boi hair.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

16tyo said:


> How do you measure fWHR? some people said i had good width but idk the actual ratio


over if you don'T know how to measure the easiest ratio on psl


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Mar 14, 2021)

cope more wide faces are seen as more able in hand to hand fighting, competition, ambitous, lower trust, more anamalisitc and dedicated to there tribe/ die for there friends and family if those aren't good traits idk what is


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 14, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> True. You can be still attractive if you Have decent Cheek bones, average jaw and good eyea area with decent nose and pretty boi hair.


Shop ur face to be a lil more narrow. I wanna see something


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 14, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Shop ur face to be a lil more narrow. I wanna see something



Too narrow is bad.. but Average is completely fine with angularity.


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 14, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Keep coping
> View attachment 1040993


who cares about being high threat if i look like a 17th century farmer


----------



## ilyess (Mar 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> retarded psl face :


looks better


----------



## Lars2210 (Mar 14, 2021)

1.85 fwhr
1 midface

Idk why this still a discussion


----------



## Preston (Mar 14, 2021)

WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT IS TALL SKULL.TALL SKULL WITHOUT A HIGH FWHR MEANS NOTHING


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

16tyo said:


> How do you measure fWHR? some people said i had good width but idk the actual ratio


the most accurate way imo is from zygo end to zygo end as the width, and nasion to middle lips for the height

and then u divide the width by the height

make sure its a mirror pic or back cam from distance pic, to get rid of as much distortion possible


----------



## patricknotstar (Mar 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i haven't shorten that guy's face


I want lefort 2 with bsso and genioplasty. All of this after MSE ofcourse. Then I will have suborbital rim implants and browridge augmentation although my browridge and upper eyelid exposure is decent. Then I will have gonial angle implants and paramandibular implants to make the step offs in my mandible less visible from my aggressive advancement and rotation. Then I will use tren for a year straight to deepen my voice and physique max. I will also try to build my Instagram following, then pray daily to Gandy I can get a psl 3 gf who has one big failo but decent harmony overall so she isn’t hard to look at , you gotta help me man


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> the most accurate way imo is from zygo end to zygo end as the width, and nasion to middle lips for the height
> 
> and then u divide the width by the height
> 
> make sure its a mirror pic or back cam from distance pic, to get rid of as much distortion possible


i got 2.1, i can pm u pic for u to measure tho cause i just used a ruler on my screen jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 14, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> i will have an Orbital box osteotomy with bilateral tripod osteotomies to double my facial height to width ratio and increase my palpebral fissure lenght and a 12 mm quandrangular modified Lefort 3 as describet by Dr. Sinn with a 10 mm Lefort I with 5 degrees of countreclockwise rotation and a mandibular BSSO with 3 inches of advancemend and chin wing osteotomy to create a hyper ant face which was discovered by Dr. Sailer who i can not afford to go to. Throw in an Almond eye surgery Dr. Taban style, meaning with lateral canthoplexy, lower lid retraction surgery and orbital decompression. Make me an aggressive wraparound jaw implant with exactly these specifications: 15 mm of lateral jaw angle augmentation with 6 mm horizontal augmentation to my ramus. Use Peek not silicone and remember to use 2 titanium screws on each side for fixation. As for the chin, recontour it to a wide square style.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

16tyo said:


> i got 2.1, i can pm u pic for u to measure tho cause i just used a ruler on my screen jfl


go ahead


----------



## Merćer (Mar 14, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> who cares about being high threat if i look like a 17th century farmer


Goodluck being a pushover, harmless looking cuckold then.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Mar 14, 2021)

Can someone calculate my fwhr I’m guessing around 180s but I’m not completely sure can someone calculate it?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 14, 2021)

always seen it that way. Also for girls wide cheekbones look like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lifefuel for me, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

good thread
muh horseface
o pry even looks better when more angular instead of a round wide potato
notice the difference jfl








although op i would also say and include that a tall chin square with narrow jaw is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT IS TALL SKULL.TALL SKULL WITHOUT A HIGH FWHR MEANS NOTHING


tall skull with short chin is shit


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Mar 14, 2021)

View attachment 1041016
Can someone calculate my fwhr I’m guessing around 180s but I’m not completely sure can someone calculate it?


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 14, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Goodluck being a pushover, harmless looking cuckold then.


i have a 1.98 FWHR retard


----------



## Merćer (Mar 14, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> i have a 1.98 FWHR retard


Dont be insecure, no one asked about your FWHR.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

ilyess said:


> looks better


to you, not to women.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

@RealSurgerymax 

what do you think ?


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 14, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Dont be insecure, no one asked about your FWHR.


whatever helps you cope with looking like a low class apple picker minecraft-faced


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Mar 14, 2021)

*jfl if you ithink this is not ideal
hunter eyes high fwhr giga mogger with negative norwood hairline*


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> whatever helps you cope with looking like a low class apple picker minecraft-faced





Merćer said:


> Dont be insecure, no one asked about your FWHR.


stop fighting kiddos


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> View attachment 1041027
> 
> *jfl if you ithink this is not ideal
> hunter eyes high fwhr giga mogger with negative norwood hairline*



fugly as fusk for women. 0 chance


----------



## ilyess (Mar 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> to you, not to women.


only an experiment can determine, i bet on the second by far


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 14, 2021)

ilyess said:


> only an experiment can determine, i bet on the second by far


look at the most attractive males, decide then.

masculine wide faces are not that attractive


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm getting Dark Triad vibes from narrow, hollow cheekbones.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2021)

Based and tallskullpilled


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 19, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> cope. o'pry doesn't have "wide" face.


opry has a wide face but its masked by his wide pd


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 19, 2021)

how is that wide


----------



## Momstouch (Mar 19, 2021)

It doesnt matter... Eyearea is 80% of your face and nose 18%


----------



## Senssei (Mar 19, 2021)

This forum sometimes is really stupid. A wide square jaw was always seen as a male beauty thing, now suddenly its a negative thing? Tons of guys considered extremely handsome have wide, or squared or short faces. I already know OP will come with some mental mental gymnastics about how those guys do not have squared or wide faces, but anyone with half a brain will know he isn´t making any sense. Having a wide or narrow face isn´t very important at all for beauty, you will find extremely GL ranging all over the place. What creates beauty is harmony, good skin and hair. Nice facial traits and ratios that work well between themselves, which you can get with many types of facial shapes.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 19, 2021)

Merćer said:


> Keep coping
> View attachment 1040993


when will low fwhr cels learn


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 19, 2021)

2nd guy mogs


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 19, 2021)

what have we come to? a tall face is indeed usually ideal, but now an angular and sharp jaw is bad? lmao...


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 28, 2021)

Wide retarded face only incels like :






Narrow, angular face females like :





Fucking lens distortion made him more atractive


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 28, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> Absolute shit thread


----------



## goldensoul (Mar 28, 2021)

This thread is legit AF especially for our time. people with wide faces probably have high testosteron but they look more agressive and less smart. and that turns women off nowadays.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 28, 2021)

Blue said:


> Based and tallskullpilled
> View attachment 1041122
> 
> 
> ...





Senssei said:


> This forum sometimes is really stupid. A wide square jaw was always seen as a male beauty thing, now suddenly its a negative thing? Tons of guys considered extremely handsome have wide, or squared or short faces. I already know OP will come with some mental mental gymnastics about how those guys do not have squared or wide faces, but anyone with half a brain will know he isn´t making any sense. Having a wide or narrow face isn´t very important at all for beauty, you will find extremely GL ranging all over the place. What creates beauty is harmony, good skin and hair. Nice facial traits and ratios that work well between themselves, which you can get with many types of facial shapes.
> View attachment 1051013


if anything this is evidence that both types of faces can look good. meaning that wide vs narrow face isnt that big of a contributor to looks as we thought


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

Yeah, not ideal in the real world where the lower tier of subhumans exist. These people just live in a different world tbh. So i guess you’re right.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> View attachment 1063240
> View attachment 1063241
> 
> Yeah, not ideal in the real world where the lower tier of subhumans exist. These people just live in a different world tbh. So i guess you’re right.


that bloated alien have never been ideal at all anyway.


----------



## goldensoul (Mar 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> View attachment 1063240
> View attachment 1063241
> 
> Yeah, not ideal in the real world where the lower tier of subhumans exist. These people just live in a different world tbh. So i guess you’re right.


lol actually this guy's would look better with a less wide face.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> lol actually this guy's would look better with a less wide face.


Try a morph and lemme know if you think the same way after


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> that bloated alien have never been ideal at all anyway.


Personal preference


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Personal preference


majority of people's preference is what important irl


----------



## xefo (Mar 28, 2021)

bruh the 2nd one literally mogs the first, shit morphs

but i agree with the premise, hyper wide looks shit


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> majority of people's preference is what important irl


Bruh one study (in german, that other people cant read / comprehend) that caters to your won personal look (confirmation bias) against all of blackpill knowledge. Not only that, the second morph is not exactly a psl face, but far off. It only has angular jaws as a contrast to the first pic, not only that he has wierd zygo (mens zygos are meant to be higher not laterally projected) projection as well as in relation to his gonial and jawline.

As well as both morphs having shit tier eye region, soft neotonous feminine noses, high hairline, low hair density. And both aren’t wide by any stretch, only jawline being different. Tbh, due to how harmony works, I would chose the same guy as the study chose.


----------



## randomvanish (May 10, 2021)

@RealSurgerymax


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (May 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Wide faces are NOT preferred IRL.
> Instead longer, narrower faces with better contouring around the cheek and jaw area are seen as ideal.
> The phenotype that matches this preference best is of course the North Atlantid.
> 
> ...


Facts


----------



## RealSurgerymax (May 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> @RealSurgerymax


Short face is not ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 10, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> It doesnt matter... Eyearea is 80% of your face and nose 18%


Eye area = life
Nose = """"harmony""""


----------

